# My Creamy Avocado Soap



## handavaka (Mar 28, 2015)

I made this with a citrusy scent.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh that's such a pretty green!


----------



## not_ally (Mar 29, 2015)

Is it one of your salt soaps?  So pretty.


----------



## handavaka (Mar 29, 2015)

SeaWolfe~ Thank You!

not_ally ~Thank you! It does have a small amount of salt, but it isn't one of the salt soaps.


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 29, 2015)

That is a beautiful soap! Nicely done.


----------



## handavaka (Mar 29, 2015)

jules92207 Thank you! Glad you like it!


----------



## Rowan (Mar 29, 2015)

Lovely and simple. Gorgeous colour too.


----------



## handavaka (Mar 29, 2015)

Rowen - Thank you very much!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 29, 2015)

Very pretty green color. Nice looking soap.


----------



## hlee (Mar 29, 2015)

Love your pretty green soap.


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 29, 2015)

That's just lovely.  Did you use colorants to get that green or was it from the avocado?  I've used pumpkin in a naked bar and gotten a nice light orange from it.


----------



## handavaka (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you, Shunt2011!


----------



## handavaka (Mar 29, 2015)

hlee...i appreciate that!


----------



## scottief (Mar 29, 2015)

How did you get it so green?  I made a sample avocado bar and it came out brownish green.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 29, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> That's just lovely.  Did you use colorants to get that green or was it from the avocado?  I've used pumpkin in a naked bar and gotten a nice light orange from it.


Dark green avocado can lend some green, but the avocado puree does not lend green to the soap. It will at times lend a yellowish with brown undertone. My refined avocado oil from Cibaria Soap Supply looks very much like the Pure Olive Oil from Costco. I usually use a touch of green oxide or clay in avocado soap for color.


----------



## handavaka (Mar 29, 2015)

snappyllama thank you! I used chromium green oxide, but I blended in the avocado first but wasn't happy with how subtle the green was....does pumpkin hold up well to gel phase?


----------



## handavaka (Mar 29, 2015)

scottief ~I used green oxide...


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 29, 2015)

handavaka said:


> snappyllama thank you! I used chromium green oxide, but I blended in the avocado first but wasn't happy with how subtle the green was....does pumpkin hold up well to gel phase?



Sorry, I normally prevent gel so I don't know how it would do.  The pumpkin color was a fairly light orange - like a pumpkin chiffon pie color almost.


----------



## handavaka (Mar 29, 2015)

snappyllama~ that sounds amazing! The words Pumpkin Chiffon is a great name too!


----------



## Irja (Mar 30, 2015)

What a pretty soap


----------



## cgpeanut (Mar 30, 2015)

What a pretty green.  Lovely soap.


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 30, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## TVivian (Mar 30, 2015)

That's really does look creamy! Well done!


----------



## handavaka (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you, everyone! This is one of my favorite soaps. I truly like creamy lather, and this one doesn't disappoint! My neighbor came over to visit, saw them, and just put in an order for 6 bars.


----------

